# Utube clip of my swing!



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2014)

Just thought I'd post a utube of my "work in progress" 7 iron swing

Please be kind on an oldun!

http://youtu.be/qshJT8zeZvo


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 15, 2014)

nice and smooth, nice splash off the mat at impact


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice tempo!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2014)

You won H4H with that...?:fore::cheers:


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 15, 2014)

Impressive handicap! :rofl:

I think it would be touch and go between us as to who turns the least/latest. Could be an age thing!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

Had they just finished harvesting the spuds?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2014)

Imurg said:



			You won H4H with that...?:fore::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

No! ........... Apparently I won it with a worse swing, doesn't say much for you lot, and gives hope for this years entry!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			No! ........... Apparently I won it with a worse swing, doesn't say much for you lot, and gives hope for this years entry!
		
Click to expand...

Just shows, it's not how it looks, it's how it works...:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice smooth tempo :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2014)

Cheers guys, it makes a happy man very old!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nice smooth tempo :thup:
		
Click to expand...



I thought it was half speed! Have you got it in real time ??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

therod said:



			I thought it was half speed! Have you got it in real time ??

Click to expand...


Its not always about the speed 

Just ask your other half


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its not always about the speed 

Just ask your other half 

Click to expand...

I told her that too!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I told her that too!
		
Click to expand...



Oi, I thought I smelt pensioner. A faint aroma of boiled cabbage and werthers originals. Eau de grandad!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2014)

therod said:



			Oi, I thought I smelt pensioner. A faint aroma of boiled cabbage and werthers originals. Eau de grandad!!
		
Click to expand...

Good thing she's lost her sense of smell!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Good thing she's lost her sense of smell!
		
Click to expand...

You need to be careful, she's a  young(ish) vigorous women, you sure your bionic hips can take the strain?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

therod said:



			You need to be careful, she's a  young(ish) vigorous women, you sure your bionic hips can take the strain? 



Click to expand...

Robogolfer


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Robogolfer 

Click to expand...



You can hear the cogs cranking in his backswing!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2014)

therod said:



			You can hear the cogs cranking in his backswing!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you never heard of WD40?

That smells too!!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 16, 2014)

What do you think about it Chris?   (The swing that is)


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			What do you think about it Chris?   (The swing that is)
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Socket it's almost a drill in action. I played using the swing today and the driver was really behaving itself and the irons did what the lessons are trying to achieve,which is to take out the shot that goes right (slice). I hit the ball pretty well and I think, when the swing is refined it will improve my strike. My lessons on the short game really worked today and I chipped in for a birdie on a par 3 and was an inch from another chip in on a par 5. All pretty good for only the second walk round (7 holes played x 2) this year.

Do you have any thoughts on it?


----------



## stevelev (Feb 16, 2014)

Clip not working,  how am I supposed to be sarcastic.....

Cheers s


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2014)

Seen a lot worse mate


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2014)

stevelev said:



			Clip not working,  how am I supposed to be sarcastic.....

Cheers s
		
Click to expand...


Working for me Steve ..... Give the sarcasm a go without watching it, most have!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Seen a lot worse mate
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a "thanks" mate!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 16, 2014)

chrisd said:



			To be honest Socket it's almost a drill in action. I played using the swing today and the driver was really behaving itself and the irons did what the lessons are trying to achieve,which is to take out the shot that goes right (slice). I hit the ball pretty well and I think, when the swing is refined it will improve my strike. My lessons on the short game really worked today and I chipped in for a birdie on a par 3 and was an inch from another chip in on a par 5. All pretty good for only the second walk round (7 holes played x 2) this year.

Do you have any thoughts on it?
		
Click to expand...

Chris.

Generally its a good swing.   Here are a few small things worth a bit of consideration:

You fan your wrists inside very early in the takeaway, this gets you a bit laid off at the top and that results in you coming down a bit too steep.  This can get the club cutting across out to in.

Your left foot is spinning out a bit through impact.  This tends to be due to being quick with your body rotation so that although your hips are getting round your weight is still hanging a bit on the back foot.   It may help if you can start the downswing by bumping a little more onto the left side before turning through, the weight should ideally shift over to your left toes then onto your left heel.  Normally this can create pulls and/or slices depending on how active the wrists are.

Hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## London mike 61 (Feb 16, 2014)

Very nice, very smooth, very jealous!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Chris.

Generally its a good swing.   Here are a few small things worth a bit of consideration:

You fan your wrists inside very early in the takeaway, this gets you a bit laid off at the top and that results in you coming down a bit too steep.  This can get the club cutting across out to in.

Your left foot is spinning out a bit through impact.  This tends to be due to being quick with your body rotation so that although your hips are getting round your weight is still hanging a bit on the back foot.   It may help if you can start the downswing by bumping a little more onto the left side before turning through, the weight should ideally shift over to your left toes then onto your left heel.  Normally this can create pulls and/or slices depending on how active the wrists are.

Hope this is helpful to you.
		
Click to expand...


Generally, fair comment Socket. 

When I'm at the p2 position, my club head covers my hands which I always thought was correct. I definitely get a tad long and the club points closed at the top, this I'm trying with the pro to rectify. I do re route on the way down but am generally getting better at swinging in to out and we are working on a hip turn rather than a bump and lift of the hip that I've always done. My left foot did spin out, largely cos I tend to splay it open, given my surgery on the knee some years ago, I forgot to do It to this swing!

My pro is trying to delay the weight transfer ever so slightly to promote a draw and the ball is slightly closer to me at set up to keep my arms closer to my chest ( without getting stuck) through impact. 

I hope that this all makes some sense!


----------



## Jimbooo (Feb 16, 2014)

Which range is that Chris?  I'm a bit screwed now since Homelands went under.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2014)

Jimbooo said:



			Which range is that Chris?  I'm a bit screwed now since Homelands went under. 

Click to expand...

That was Great Chart James. I understand that Homelands are reopening on the 1st May with new management. I hit at Great Chart or Etchinghill depending which way the rain is sheeting down and which I'm nearest.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2014)

With a swing like that it's just as well you had a decent partner at Blackmoor


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2014)

drive4show said:



			With a swing like that it's just as well you had a decent partner at Blackmoor  

Click to expand...

Too right, Snelly ain't bad is he!


----------



## Jimbooo (Feb 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			That was Great Chart James. I understand that Homelands are reopening on the 1st May with new management. I hit at Great Chart or Etchinghill depending which way the rain is sheeting down and which I'm nearest.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris - good news!  Let's hope they don't up the prices too much (Etchinghill just upped their digicard by Â£5 to Â£30!)

Swing looking good btw


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2014)

Jimbooo said:



			Cheers Chris - good news!  Let's hope they don't up the prices too much (Etchinghill just upped their digicard by Â£5 to Â£30!)

Swing looking good btw 

Click to expand...

I understand they've plans to offer annual cards for unlimited balls.

Thanks for the swing comment, just got back from bashing a few balls, concentrated on left wrist being slightly bowed and was hitting nicely drawn 5 irons!

I hope your game is still good and that the weather improves so that we can get out soon


----------



## Jimbooo (Feb 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I understand they've plans to offer annual cards for unlimited balls.

Thanks for the swing comment, just got back from bashing a few balls, concentrated on left wrist being slightly bowed and was hitting nicely drawn 5 irons!

I hope your game is still good and that the weather improves so that we can get out soon
		
Click to expand...

First go at the range yesterday... not too bad considering I haven't picked up a club since December!

Be good to get out there and teach you a lesson... we'll meet up soon


----------

